# Which TDS meter



## Fisher2007 (14 Apr 2020)

I'm thinking abouy buying a TDS meter, any recommendations?

Saw this one on Amazon

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Multifunct...cs-Purifiers/dp/B01C5PAIMM?ref_=fsclp_pl_dp_4


----------



## jaypeecee (14 Apr 2020)

Hi @Fisher2007 

There doesn't appear to be any way to calibrate it against a known reference.

JPC


----------



## dw1305 (14 Apr 2020)

Hi all, 
It will do, even cheap meters work quite well and will give you a ball-park figure, but I would agree with @jaypeecee, I'd spend a little bit more and get a low range meter (0 - 1999 microS) with calibration and temperature compensation.

cheers Darrel


----------



## jaypeecee (14 Apr 2020)

Hi @Fisher2007 

You may want to take a look at the range from https://www.daqua.co.uk/testmeters.htm. The HM Digital TDS-3 looks like a worthy candidate and it is economically priced.

JPC


----------



## lazybones51 (14 Apr 2020)

Fisher2007 said:


> I'm thinking abouy buying a TDS meter, any recommendations?
> 
> Saw this one on Amazon
> 
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/Multifunct...cs-Purifiers/dp/B01C5PAIMM?ref_=fsclp_pl_dp_4


I use this one and it seems consistently accurate. New RO water always reads between 0 - 10PPM and my tank water is roughly what I expect it to be throughout the week.


----------



## jameson_uk (14 Apr 2020)

I would go for
https://smile.amazon.co.uk/dp/B01FXRC354
(Assuming you actually get a HM TDS3).

I have had these and they work well and are accurate (and can be calibrated).   I did assume they were generic Chinese rebrand items and bought another that looked identical but was a few £ cheaper.   This was designed to look just like the TDS 3 but was basically a random number generator.   I tried in in a reference 342 solution and got readings of 180,  250, 400....   The deionised water read anything from 50 to 150 (when it was 0).

Only problem with these was me....   They don't like getting wet beyond the sensor.  I now have one of these (https://smile.amazon.co.uk/dp/B000VVVEUI) which isn't cheap but is very reliable and waterproof!


----------



## Aqua sobriquet (14 Apr 2020)

I bought this one and it seems to be consistent. Not used that often but I test tap and rainwater sometimes. I also checked my jug filter and Zero Water did indeed read 0! 

https://www.waterfilterman.co.uk/wa...ital-ap-1-aquapro-tds-meter-water-tester.html


----------



## jaypeecee (14 Apr 2020)

jameson_uk said:


> This was designed to look just like the TDS 3 but was basically a random number generator.



Hi @jameson_uk 

Excellent! And such products ought to share the same name - ERNIE* (Electronic Random Number Indicator Equipment).

JPC 

* As used for picking Premium Bonds winners


----------



## jaypeecee (19 Apr 2020)

Fisher2007 said:


> I'm thinking abouy buying a TDS meter, any recommendations?



Hi @Fisher2007 

I would be interested in knowing which TDS meter you decided to buy.

JPC


----------



## aec34 (18 Feb 2021)

I’m also thinking I should bite the bullet and get a TDS meter - @Fisher2007 what did you go for, and how is it?


----------



## Wookii (18 Feb 2021)

I have this one:

Amazon product

It's worked flawlessly for me for over a year.


----------

